

iPhone, iPad now represent 83% of WiFi mobile devices; PCs shift into minority - Bud
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/09/21/iphone_ipad_now_represent_83_of_wifi_mobile_devices_as_pcs_shift_into_minority_use.html

======
pedalpete
Mobile devices have cellular connectivity, so why would you sign-up for WiFi.

I'd like to see stats on if boingo has grown or shrunk in the last few years.
are people using less paid public internet?

------
nextparadigms
...at airports.

